# Colin's 7.9g Fluval Flora - First planted tank (RIP)



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I sold my first planted tank this evening (to make room for my 120p ) and figured I would post a few pics,

The full journal is located on The Planted Tank forums.

First week (August 2012)


2 weeks in, (got impatient and planted some more DHG -- lol no it didn't grow that quick) 


2 months in, (after a rash of algae) 


And finally, 5 months in, some final shots (my wife took these ones with her new camera --- turned out a lot nicer )










































Picking up my 120P's stand, that Target built, tomorrow. Looking forward to the next project.


----------

